# Warcraft: The Beginning: Was passiert im Warcraft-Film?



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (5. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning: Was passiert im Warcraft-Film?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning: Was passiert im Warcraft-Film?


----------



## archwizard80 (5. November 2015)

Danke schön, gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Batze (6. November 2015)

Schon der Titel The Beginning hört sich nach weiteren WoW Filmen an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2015)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man die ganze Story auf einen Film runterbrechen will. Da kommt doch mindestens eine Trilogie.


----------



## Turalyon (6. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man die ganze Story auf einen Film runterbrechen will. Da kommt doch mindestens eine Trilogie.



Da der Film ja Warcraft 1 behandelt, liegt das nahe. Aber ob es noch Teil 2 und 3 gibt, welche dann die Story von Warcraft 2 und 3 behandeln, hängt wohl davon ab, wie gut der Film sich an den Kinokassen schlägt.


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man die ganze Story auf einen Film runterbrechen will. Da kommt doch mindestens eine Trilogie.


Kommt ja ganz darauf an, wieviel man davon in dem Film/den Filmen erzählen will. Wenn man wollte, könnte man auch aus dem 7 Minuten Intro zum Herrn der Ringe noch eine Trilogie machen, in der genau dargestellt wird, wie Sauron mit den Ringen die Elfen, Zwerge und Menschen korrumpiert bzw es versucht.
oder
man könnte die ganze HdR Trilogie ebenfalls auf derartige 7 Minuten eindampfen - je nachdem, was man gerade braucht.

Daß in dem einen Film nicht "die ganze" Story vorkommt, die sich inzwischen immerhin über 3 RTS Titel mit 2 Addons, WoW mit 5 Addons und diverse Bücher erstreckt, liegt ja auf der Hand. Bei einer sinnvollen Erzählgeschwindigkeit kann man da ja locker 10 Filme draus machen.

Genausogut könnte man auch eine Serie daraus machen, in der die verschiedensten kurzen Geschichten erzählt werden - zB die Worgen Forschung der einen Nachtelfin in Dunkelwald; die Geschichte der Defias Bruderschaft; die Onyxia Questreihe; eine Charakterstudie über einen Hexenmeister, der zwischen guter Absicht & Taten und "schlechter Magie" und Dämonenbeschwörungen seinen Weg findet etc ad inf


----------



## martinsan (6. November 2015)

Da die Verantwortlichen den Film Warcraft: the Beginning nennen, rechnen sie damit (so wie ich auch), dass das eine Gelddruckmaschine wird und sie die ganze Geschichte bis WoW erzählen. Ich schätze nach dem heuten Standardverfahren gibt das eine Trilogie mit 4 Filmen, da der letzte zweiteilig wird.


----------



## stevem (8. November 2015)

"das spielt heute kaum noch jemand, wegen der Grafik, die ist sehr altbacken" 

also diese aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen, auf der Shop Seite GOG.com gibt es sehr viele alte Klassiker die sehr gut verkauft werden, weill eben (wie auch ich) viele Leute zZ die guten alten klassiker Spiele lieber zocken als dieser ganze 0815 commerz Mist der nur noch produktziert wird.



martinsan schrieb:


> Ich schätze nach dem heuten Standardverfahren  gibt das eine Trilogie mit 4 Filmen, da der letzte zweiteilig  wird.



JA GENAU! weill es ja so viele Filme mit 4 Teilen, wo am Ende das  Finale auf 2 Filmen aufgeteilt wurde, gibt, gelle ? Mir fallen da  spontan eher nur zwei Filmreihen ein; Harry Potter und Die Tribute von  Panem!


----------

